# Goldorfe frisst Rotfedern?



## Chris2456 (9. Okt. 2009)

hallo,

ich habe letztens ein paar kleine Rotfedern (4cm) und 2 etwas größere (10cm) bekommen, aber jetzt kann ich sie nicht mehr sehen. (Nur zwei winzige kann ich sehen)
Ich hab den ganzen Teich schon umgewühlt, aber die großen sehe ich natürlich nicht.
Pflanzen habe ich mal kurz rausgestellt.

Hat die __ Goldorfe vllt. die kleinen gefressen?

PS.: Der Teich wurde sauber gemacht und ich kann den Boden sehen.


----------



## wasserm (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Goldorfe frisst Rotfedern?*

Da geh mal von aus. die __ Orfe ist ein echter Räuber.


----------



## Chris2456 (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Goldorfe frisst Rotfedern?*

die __ orfe ist ca 20cm groß.
das mit den kleinen kann ja sein, aber passen da die 10cm rotfedern denn überhaupt rein? (in die Goldorfe)


----------



## hadron (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Goldorfe frisst Rotfedern?*

Hi Chris,

also die 10cm-Rotfedern sind sicher nicht Opfer der Orfen geworden und bei den 4cm-Rotfedern bezweifel ich das auch ganz stark. Orfen fressen zwar (auch) kleine Fische, aber das betrifft eher den frischen Nachwuchs. Fische können Meister im verstecken sein. Die kleinen können in jeder Minifalte stecken und ne 10cm-__ Rotfeder findet auch schnell ein Plätzchen wo du nicht mal im Traum dran denken würdest, dass sich da ein Fisch noch reinzwängen könnte. Wart einfach ab bis im nächsten Jahr das Wasser wieder wärmer ist und lass dich überaschen. In meinem 1000-Liter-Tümpel hab ich auch mal gedacht dass ne gute handvoll Goldfische "weg" sind - im Frühjahr waren wieder alle da - und Goldfische kann man wesentlich besser sehen als ne Rotfeder.


----------

